# hotdogs



## jaypee357 (Aug 5, 2012)

can anyone help me how to make hotdogs?thanks


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

What problems are you having?

Ask about specific issues and you're more likely to be helped.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you mean manufactoring hot dogs?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Or do you mean how to make them disappear  ?


----------



## jaypee357 (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah manufactoring? how it is made? ingridients?why it is color red?im planning to make commercial hotdogs for business,my planned  business is all about home made process foods, thanks for reply


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you want natural casing or other. Do you have access to sodium nitrite and nitrates?

I would suggest making sausage it's a lot easier.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The red color is usually from "cure," but sometimes it's food coloring as well.

A typical hot dog recipe is ground pork, spices (like garlic), "cure," salt, smoke flavoring, and extra pork fat.  Occasionally a filler like (fine) bread crumbs is added as well. 

In order to get the smooth texture, the meat, spices and filler -- if using -- are mixed, then pureed or ground very fine.    It's easier to make hot dogs by stuffing the meat into appropriate casings than to make "skinless."

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

The famous Chicago style dogs are usually beef. Vienna Beef is the hometown favorite. Not sure why, since they're not Kosher and we were historically "hog butcher to the world."


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

jaypee357 said:


> yeah manufactoring? how it is made? ingridients?why it is color red?im planning to make commercial hotdogs for business,my planned business is all about home made process foods, thanks for reply


 Hello Jaypee357!

So you are planning a business and have no idea what ingredients are in the product or how the product is made?

I would suggest refining your business to include the items you already know about.

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_**** INCOMING!!! *_ Tangent!





  








DF4DE49AC2584D6CB5D6F61CD65768B1.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 7, 2012







[h2]*History of the Chicago Hot Dog*[/h2]








The "Chicago Style" hot dog got its start from street cart hot dog vendors during the hard times of the Great Depression. Money was scarce, but business was booming for these entrepreneurs who offered a delicious hot meal on a bun for only a nickel. The famous Chicago Style Hot Dog was born! They'd start with a Vienna Beef hot dog, nestle it in a steamed poppyseed bun and cover it with a wonderful combination of toppings: yellow mustard, bright green relish, fresh chopped onions, juicy red tomato wedges, a kosher-style pickle spear, a couple of spicy sport peppers and finally, a dash of celery salt. This unique hot dog creation with a "salad on top" and its memorable interplay of hot and cold, crisp and soft, sharp and smooth, became America's original fast food and a true Chicago institution.






  








navy-pier-dog.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 7, 2012








_*Nothing else is even close ... anywhere. *_


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Home made yet Commercial Products ?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All hotdog service is ethnic and based on where you are as in somecases are hamburgers and other things . Typical example Subway chain is now pushing Pastrami  but with lettuce, tomato. peppers and you name it.. In New York this would be a sacralige and would not be ordered by a real New Yorker., as would a burger with mayo on it . Down south here it's mayo on everything even hot corned beef. Gross


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Chef Ed, Buonasera, Good Evening,

A Manhattan Hot Dog Vendor on the streets of old NYC,  offers their hot dogs,  with stewed onions, sauerkraut & German style yellow mustard or all of these ...

Never Mayo and never Dijon ...  And if I recall, they are also 100% Beef Hot Dogs, not pork.

Kind regards and thanks so much for the photo of the little bundle of divinity.

Margi.

Ciao.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know, I could be wrong*, but _all-beef hot-dogs_ just taste better than any other type. 





  








300px-Chicago-style_hot_dog.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 7, 2012








_***_ _NO, not by any chance am I wrong, I'm just stating this for the PC value of it here._


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Iceman, Buonasera,

Hope you are having a wonderful summer.

Yes, I believe the NYC frankfurters sold on the streets of Manhattan were 100% Beef. It is quite a number of years since I lived there.

However, maybe some native New Yorkers, could confirm.

I agree with you ...

Always a pleasure to have you online,

Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When I lived there we called them Dirty Water Hot Dogs and the brand was Sabbrett and they were good with a Gabila Kinish from another vendor cart. Dogs when I was young .25  knish .15  Hell of a lunch with a soda for .50. Those days are gone now its about $3.50

stewed onion, kraut and deli mustard was New York style

I like Kosher franks all beef and garlicky  Hebrew Nat or Shoffar brand


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I grew up eating coarse ground all beef hotdogs. Loved the texture over the fine ground dogs.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Awful mix indeed.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

It's good to also remember that there is nothing lucky about a "Lucky Dog"

Sign me up for being a fan of all beef Hotdogs!

Dan


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan Gone Fishin´...

There is quite a big difference between a 100% beef hot dog and a pork or pork mixed variety frankfurter ...

What are ur toppings Dan ?

Good to see you online,

Margaux.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Here, the best local large maker is Farmer John, their best hot dogs are the skinless 10" Dodger Dogs (not all beef), and their Louisiana Hot Links (no beef). Their regular length dogs whether beef or pork/chicken are quite good too, and very smokey (liquid smoke).

IMO, the best, smaller batch hot dogs in SoCal are the ones sold loose in Armenian/Russian meat markets and supers. Those are either pork or pork and veal, heavily spiced with garlic, and stuffed into a casing with plenty of snap.

I generally prefer a dog with a casing to skinless.

The really good stands serve Vienna, Wilno, Hoffy, etc., dogs... all made out of town; or else make their own.

I really love the street dogs I get in Chi, NY, and so on; but they're not better than the good street dogs here; and the same for dogs from stands. That said, it's easier to find a good cart or stand in some places than SoCal.

The Slaw Dogs, which is excellent but too expensive, just opened a few blocks away from us. Their "ordinary" dogs are Vienna, their homemade dogs are good aslo. I especially like their "ghost pepper hot link" either as the wurst in a Chi style dog or with sauerkraut and onions. Their chili is a little loose for the chili dogs to be awesome.

There are some great chili dogs in LA. You all probably know about Pink's, but since Pink's rearranged the way you line up, the wait is barely worth it. Too bad, I love me some Pink's. Pink's dogs are all beef and custom made for them by Hoffy.

I like Tommy's chili dogs as much as Pink's once I get them to cut the tomato in half and keep the cheese off it, but Tommy's doesn't have the variety. I don't know where Tommy's gets their dogs, but they seem to be all beef.

There are some other places with great chili dogs too. If anyone wants to talk LA chili dogs -- or even meet up -- I'm your man.

The "true" LA street dog is a Dodge Dog wrapped in bacon, cooked ala plancha, and garnished with (among other things) mayo. If you take yours someplace quiet, you can hear your arteries snapping shut as you eat. You don't even have to speak Spanish to get one anymore.

BDL


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Take a look at Otto's Sausage Kitchen in Portland, Oregon, they make their own sausage and hot dogs. look for the video from Otto's Dines drive ins and dives , it shows the hot dog making process. I will be traveling through Portland next week and stopping at Otto's for a hot dog and a sausage, then come back home with a cooler full of dogs and sausage. I'm not on the band wagon of all BEEF being a must, I am on the band wagon that the meat is good quality, therefore what's wrong with PORK. I think pork is getting a bad wrap, ok, call me a pig, we raise our own pork.

IceMan come up to the PNW and we will show you how Pork is good in dogs too.





  








hotdog.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Aug 8, 2012








.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*OK.*_ You know what *ChefBillyB* ... I've got _NO problemmo_ with what you have said ... _from your point of reference_. From where I stand, in _Chicagoland_ ... I don't have the same view. It is what it is. We see what we see from what is available. You would think that to be so much different, _Chicago_ being _"the hog-butcher for the world"_ and all, but the times they have done a-changin. I thank you for, and accept your offer though. If and when I ever get a chance to go places, meeting up with you will be on the list. I got a lotta people to meet on that trip too. _LOL @ Me, once again._


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

ChefBillyB   They have not figured out a way to make Kosher franks with pork yet, when they do I will be first on line for one.  I do know that ground beef will hold more water.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

chefedb...........We had 10 piglets born a few months ago, this is the runt of the pack. My little girl walks into the pen area and yells for the runt to come over for her cookie treat. In most cases its animal cookies, but on this occasion it was a Kosher Chocolate chip cookie. I know this doesn't make the animal kosher, but it just may be a start...............


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Hebrew National_ claim to be 100% _Kosher_ beef. I don't know how that all floats with those of you that roll _Kosher_, but I know it's on the package. Now just speaking from the point of a regular hot-dog eating fat-guy, I think _HN's_ are one of the best hot-dogs out there. I've got no problemmo swapping them for _Vienna _hot-dogs if they are on sale. 

*** _That is a great pic. _


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

IceMan said:


> I don't know, I could be wrong*, but _all-beef hot-dogs_ just taste better than any other type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Iceman, the difference between my picture and your picture is, mine would have got you $3 for every Vienna beef hot dog you ate from 2004 to 2008..............your right Hebrew National, Vienna beef hot dogs, Sabretts, and many many more are all good hot dogs. I bet 99% of the people buying hot dogs want 100% all beef dogs. Most of the Pork and beef dogs I see are lower cost hot dogs sold in large packs for a cheap price. You live in a city with great food, Italian beef sand, Chicago style hot dogs, Chicago deep dish Pizza, and so on. I hope, in the future for all you foodies in Chicago, the Food truck scene will be approved and you guys will go crazy. ..............be good my friend.................ChefBillyB


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Iceman

Trust me HN is Strickly Kosher, before it was sold to Conagra I knew the owner and his sons well. They wre in Long Island City then the whole operation moved out west. Conagra is to big to fool around with saying its kosher and its not.. There are rabbis on the premis at all times just like in Long Island. The only other Hot Dog that is like HN is a brand called National  out of Miami Fl. The reason being George Bell the guy who was in charge of the plant in LI moved their and litterally and took and used same formula which believe it or not the original owners never patented or registered


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

YO!

What happened to the OP?

Growing up in Hawaii it was Redondo Winners, no not weiners, it's winners!





  








chilli_r2_c3.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 9, 2012








Chili frank with two scoops rice and one mac salad.

I had no idea there other, better tasting Hot Dogs until I met DH!!

At the Vet in Philly, a dog and a beer!

@ BillyB, I love your girls Mu'u Mu'u and slippah!!! Just an Island gal, like Auntie!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL!

This really got me thinkin', so I did a google search





  








100_1507.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 10, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

we love our red food coloring #40





  








100_1508.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 10, 2012


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*ChefEdB* ..._ I wrote that _HN_ Hot Dogs _claimed_ to be kosher based on this story: 





  








d0c3eb8ca18907492a4b337b5cec5193.jpeg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 10, 2012








*Hebrew National hot dogs not kosher, lawsuit claims - Yahoo! News*

Now I have NO problemmo with _Conagra_ because of what they do for _Share Our Strength_ and _Cooking Matters_. I'm sure they will be OK. 





  








CM_horiz_new.gif




__
Iceman


__
Aug 10, 2012











  








Share_Our_Strength_horizontal_logo.gif




__
Iceman


__
Aug 10, 2012







[h3]Cooking Matters[/h3]
Share Our Strength's Cooking Matters (formerly Operation Frontline) brings together local culinary and nutrition experts and volunteers to lead hands-on courses that give participants the confidence and know-how to select tasty and low-cost ingredients, stretch them across multiple meals, and use healthy cooking techniques and recipes that help them provide the best nourishment possible to their families.





  








default.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 10, 2012







*About Share Our Strength's Cooking Matters*

_WOW. Talk about a hyjack. Sorry._


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

These are not frankfurters they are soyfurters.. withwater and sugar syrup which the soy holds in for added weight. I would not eat  or serve these. Maybe in a school lunch program is ok.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

margcata said:


> Dan Gone Fishin´...
> 
> There is quite a big difference between a 100% beef hot dog and a pork or pork mixed variety frankfurter ...
> 
> ...


 My preference is for an all beef hotdog. I was always a big fan of Best's Kosher Hot Dogs, but they're no more. I really don't think Hebrew National is a fitting replacement, Nathan's are okay...but not great. I was really excited when I found the Boar's Head Beef franks, they were decent...better than Hebrew National...but not Best's better. Pork dogs can be good too, but I do prefer all beef.

Toppings? Oh, anything but raw onions (stomach cannot go there). If it's a good hotdog...plain is actually fine. Sometimes just mustard...other times ketchup, mustard, hot pepper, tomato and a pickle or cucumber...with a shake of celery salt.

HotDougs is decent too...but this is more of a sausage place than just a hotdog joint. While they are good, I think he puts way too much of the toppings on his creations. I usually scrap some of the toppings off and finish them alone. I've gotta taste the sausage, first and foremost!

Dan


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*OK.* This really cracked me up._ I'm in the local grocery store _(major company)_, and in the end-cap of a cold meat cooler are hot-dogs on sale @ 99¢ / 1lb. pkg. They're big _"claim"_ was *"100% meat"*. That's it. It said _"meat"_. I looked at the package and so did the store guy. Nothing was specified, other than _"meat"_. He offered to let me have a package, and get back to him. I declined. 

Hey _*gonefishin*_ ... I'm not arguing, just curious ... What's wrong, in your opinion, w/ _Hebrew National_ hot-dogs?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

IceMan said:


> Hey _*gonefishin*_ ... I'm not arguing, just curious ... What's wrong, in your opinion, w/ _Hebrew National_ hot-dogs?


 Hi IceMan!

There is certainly nothing wrong with Hebrew National HotDogs, I just think Best's Kosher HotDogs had way more flavor...while keeping the grind, texture and overall flavor of a hotdog.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When HN was in Long Island City they were sued by a Rabbi as to not being Kosher> His claim was they used warm water instead of cold to wash the meat. It was thrown out of court(Oh yes the rabbi formally worked for HN and was fired because he never showed up for work)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

My tastes run to kosher beef hot dogs. Though there's a local packer that makes a good frankfurter/knockwursty thing. That one's a mixture of meats. It's thicker, longer and has a casing.

My sister usually serves a turkey hot dog that's surprisingly good for just turkey and lower fat. Not sure on the brand of that one.


----------



## hotchop (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya just can't beat that all beef flavor with just a hint of garlic. Then texture wise, when you bite into that natural casing...it's just a celestial delight!

You'd sell millions, if done correctly! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

* Make 'em slightly longer and wider than the traditional packaged hot dog.


----------

